# My boy is gone :(



## Lulu80 (Nov 30, 2012)

My beautiful gentle baby cat died last night. He was 8 and passed away suddenly just as we thought he might be turning the corner.

I'm utterly devastated. I keep seeing him out of the corner of my eye, and I'm sure I heard him meowing in the night. I can't believe he has gone.
He hated being alone and I can't stop thinking he was alone at the vets when he passed. I hope he forgives me for not being there.


Sleep tight my little man, till we meet again xx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost your little boy, don't be sad that you weren't there, he knew you loved him and he will always know you love him

Sorry again, big ( ( HUG ) ) .. x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear that . I'm sure you have some wonderful memories.
I lost my big beautiful black male cat 4 years ago, it still hurts,it was sudden from a car accident. 
Be kind to yourself, sympathies from me xx


----------



## tonysteve66 (Feb 5, 2014)

I know how it is feel like.. losing the one that you've seen grown.
I lost my boy when only he was a 5 weeks puppy ,still feel bad


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So sorry x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lulu80 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank u x

I can't stop crying, everything reminds me of him, I miss him so much it physically hurts. I don't think I will get any more pets (aside from the two fur babies I still have) it hurts too much to say goodbye.

I just wish I could have 5 more minutes, to say what I want to say and be with him. It was all so rushed I didnt get to say goodbye, or tell him how much I love him.

I hope he knew


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss :sad:


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm sure he knew , cats are so intuitive.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry for your loss..


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Lulu80 said:


> My beautiful gentle baby cat died last night. He was 8 and passed away suddenly just as we thought he might be turning the corner.
> 
> I'm utterly devastated. I keep seeing him out of the corner of my eye, and I'm sure I heard him meowing in the night. I can't believe he has gone.
> He hated being alone and I can't stop thinking he was alone at the vets when he passed. I hope he forgives me for not being there.
> ...


Maybe when you heard him meowing last night it was his spirit come to visit and tell you he understood why you weren't there and to say goodbye. If you hear him again tonight take comfort in it and tell him the things you were unable to tell him before he passed.

Rip little cat.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Beautiful Boy.
You did every thing possible for him.
Try not to think about the ifs and Buts. I know that's hard and I have been through this myself.
Like Humans these illnesses can just appear and some of us survive and others sadly don't.
I am sure if there was any sign you would have noticed earlier.
Your Boy would have known how much you loved him.

R.I.P Little man and have fun at rainbow Bridge while you wait to meet up with your family again xx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, but I am sure he knew how loved he was, I lost a girl to what seems to have been a heart attack, and I wasn't with her either, just found her dead on the settee one morning, and I still feel guilty that she was on her own, but she was a much loved pet while she was here, and yours knew he was loved RIP little boy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Weep not for me though I am gone
Into the gentle night.
Grieve if you will, but not for long,
Upon my souls sweet flight.
I am at peace, my souls at rest,
There is no need for tears;
For with your love I was so blessed
For all those many years.
There is no pain, I suffer not;
The fear now all is gone.
Put now these things out of your thoughts,
In your memory I live on.
Remember not my fight for breath,
Remember not the strife.
Please do not dwell upon my death,
But celebrate my life.


----------



## Malibustace (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Try not to feel bad that you weren't there at the end, you were always there for him before that, so I'm sure he'll know how much he was loved. RIP kitty xx


----------



## Lulu80 (Nov 30, 2012)

Charity said:


> Weep not for me though I am gone
> Into the gentle night.
> Grieve if you will, but not for long,
> Upon my souls sweet flight.
> ...


That's beautiful, although it has set me off crying again. I stupidly called for him at lunch time, expecting to see him trot downstairs. It's so painful.

Thank you for all your lovely posts, they have helped me realise there is light at the end of all this, although it seems very far away.
I keep playing things over and over in my head, trying to think if I could have done anything any sooner, or maybe asked the vet to be more aggressive with treatment. I just can't quite get my head round him being gone.


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

Lulu80 said:


> I just wish I could have 5 more minutes, to say what I want to say and be with him. It was all so rushed I didnt get to say goodbye, or tell him how much I love him.
> 
> I hope he knew


I add my condolences. It is clear from what you have written that he was very much loved.

But do not worry; with such a strong love bond between you, words were not necessary. He knows that you love him and that you will be reunited in due course.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I had to say goodbye to my beautifiul black boy, Jasper, just five weeks ago, so I know exactly how you feel. He had been ill for almost a year and just kept bouncing back, I began to think he was invincible. It was the hardest decison of my life and I still question myself - even though I know that I really had no choice.

I am so sorry for your loss - we are all here for you. Sending big hugs x


----------

